# 3d request.



## Bigmac02 (Jan 20, 2015)

I haven't necc. Heard of it.
But does anybody know a tool that breaks up an. obj to pyramids.spheres, and cubes??


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

Which file type? Which line of work?
Possibly *Sketchup* will do.

Download SketchUp | SketchUp


----------



## Bigmac02 (Jan 20, 2015)

*re*

In game design.. A .obj file
((Breaks it down.))


----------

